
US Navy to ditch touch screen ship controls - oinkgrr
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49319450
======
mtmail
400 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20668578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20668578)

------
oinkgrr
Keep it simple stupid.

